# My mom could use some prayers...



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not much for airing family troubles, but, this is more serious than just a "trouble". My sweet mom is 77 yrs. old. She has Alzheimer's but has been doing pretty good with it for the last 7 or 8 yrs. Just this past year, she has started declining more rapidly. 

My brother and his wife live in Florida with Mom on a beautiful 1200 acre ranch in central Fla. (Why am I in Ohio? ) Anyway, Mom had a twisted intestine in Dec. She was operated on and did ok. All healed up and my brother decided it was too dangerous to leave her alone all day with cattle around, aligators and wild hogs, etc. She could wander off and, well could have a really bad outcome... So, with all the blessings of my 3 other brothers and myself, she was admitted to an assisted living facility with a memory impared floor for folks with dementia. 

She got used to it, all was going well when it was noticed that her color was "off". After blood tests, CT scan, MRI and Ultrasound- we learned 4 days ago that she has a very aggressive cancer in her bile duct leading to her pancreas, and backing up to her liver. Nothing can be done, so, we are hoping she just doesn't have any pain. 

Hospice is coming in and all the family is converging on the ranch this next week to visit and spend a last few days with her. When asked how long she has, all the doctor would commit to was that is was less than a year, less than a few months and possibly only weeks. 

To say we are devastated is an understatement. Please, if you are a praying type, ask the good Lord to spare her pain. That is all I want. Pain is an awful thing! Oh, her name is Joanne.

Thank you so much!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll pray.:hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent a prayer for your family :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all! It's going to be a rough patch for awhile! Our dad died when I was still in high school- Mom was the one that kept it all together!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here. I know this is devastating for you, to watch a parent's health decline is heart wrenching even when we know it's happening.
In a way her physical condition could be a blessing in disguise. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for all that you are going through. It is hard but you just have to have faith that the lord will spare her any pain.
 I will add you all to our prayer list. 

 Heavenly father, I ask you today to please be with Goats Rock and her family as you are preparing a place for her mother to be with you and to live in the heavens above. We know Lord this is just a temporary place on earth as our forever home is with you Lord. 

 Lord I ask that you please wrap your loving arms around everyone, lord please have them feel your presence and let them know you are there and that they can call upon you at any time for comfort. Lord please have Goats Rock mother be pain free and with a clear mind when she is with you.

 In these things I pray, Lord. Amen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

consider it done!! I understand your pain ...and applaud you for understanding sometimes "just no pain" is the best request for some....Im in the same position with my mom...not cancer...other health issues and dementia.....its hard but to know what is best for our moms and not thinking of ourselves.. and praying for that..my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as well as your mom..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm do sorry sweetheart :hug:
I will pray for you , your Mom and the family .
Always here to listen if you need me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry!  Amen to your prayer, Sweetgoats. I will be praying for your mother, GoatsRock.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Praying for you and your family! :hug:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Many prayers are being sent your way. 
Please make sure the staff admin enough drugs for her. In my experience you have to make numerous requests for morphine.

May you find strength and lots of good memories.
:grouphug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Have sent a prayer for her.  I am sorry, I hope tha you and your family get through this well.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I will pray for your Mom, you and your entire family.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so happy that the Lord is sparing your mother the end stages of Alzheimers. That may sound strange to you. I'm sorry, I lived through the end stages with my husbands grandmother. When nothing was left of her mind but nightmares and demons, it was horrible and truely the most terrifying and mentally painful thing I've ever seen. 
I will pray for her and you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers here too :hug:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh so terribly sorry...sending prayers to you and your family and your mother. God bless you all and be with you all right now. :grouphug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We had a great experience with hospice for our dad.. They honored our families wishes and were so good at keeping dad comfortable. My prayers are with you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys I am so touched by all your prayers & concerns. Not to hijack but Dads wife passed last week. Just because you see it coming doesnt make it any easier.
God knows what he's doing. He has a plan & a purpose for everyone involved that we may never know.


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Prayers & Peace to y'all.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Your story is VERY close to my heart! As a nurse in a long-term/rehabilitation facility, I work extremely close with Alzheimer's patients and Hospice. Hospice is such a WONDERFUL organization! I recently had the misfortune of watching a very dear friend pass away from a rapid spreading cancer. She was only 58 years old. I have also had the misfortune of watching several of my own/husband's family members fight and lose to Alzheimer's. There are no words to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. 

I pray daily for a cure for Alzheimer's and other diseases that we don't know enough about. I love each and every one of my patients, and I cannot even begin to describe the feeling of what it is like to watch those you care about decline day after day after day....And to be the one that has to stand strong for families...to be a leaning post...and to sadly tell them over and over that you have no answers....and you have no miracle drug in a bottle to make their loved ones better. 

I pray for a painless and merciful end to this battle your mother is facing. I pray for the peace of you and your siblings to know that the decisions you are making are what is right for your mother and your family...the peace of knowing there is a far more powerful hand of God at work than our own. I pray for the knowledge and strength of her caregivers, through which that powerful hand of God is working. 

Again, I can't describe my depth of sympathy AND empathy for you and your family. You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers daily!! 

(Nancy, I'm so sorry for your loss!! I also said an extra little prayer for you and your family! God bless you all!!)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Father God,
I lift Joanne up to you and ask you keep her out of pain. Lord guide the doctors and nurses in how best to assist her. Lord fill her family with comfort and a peace that surpasses all understanding. Lord we are thankful for your continued guidance. May they all look to you as the days pass. In Jesus name, Amen 

I am so sorry for your situation. Thank you for allowing us to join you in prayer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry this is happening to your mom. I hope and pray that she doesn't experience pain and suffering, and will go quietly and comfortably with everyone she loves around her to bid her goodbye.

I totally understand what you are going through. I lost my mom almost 7 years ago from lung cancer. It was such a difficult time, and I miss her so much ♥ She was still young, getting ready to turn 62.
We lost her the day before Mother's Day  I was pregnant at the time with my youngest daughter. Two weeks later I found out I was having a girl, my Mom had told me before then, when I last saw her, that I was going to have a girl.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. Your family and you will be in my prayers. I had my great grandmother on my dad's side start having Alzheimer's after she broke her hip and was removed from the home for the surgery and hospital stay. It is never easy seeing someone you love change completely and in most cases not even be able to remember who you were. Toward the end I was remembered as her best friend from school, but it was still heartbreaking.

Praying for you all


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your comments, thoughts and prayers. I will drive down to Fla. Fri.with my dh and daughter to spend at least a week with Mom and brothers. 
It is interesting (and scary for me!) that my mom's mother had alzheimers, developed liver cancer and was gone from the time of the diagnosis to death in 2 weeks. So, I 
feel that I should be down there for awhile! 
The only small bright spot is there is a lady near the ranch that has beautiful Oberhasli goats and she invited me to see them! (I'd love to bring 2 back...) 
Once again, thank you all...


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been thinking and praying about you daily! I hope all is well with you and your family! You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, we just returned from visiting my Mom. Thanks for all your prayers. She is still pretty much pain free, but her mental acuity is failing. 
I can see the yellow in her eyes and skin, increasing daily. She was happy having all the family around, so, in my mind the trip was successful! 
I hope that she lasts awhile, (without pain) but I can see the end approaching- it is so heartbreaking... Thank you all again for your kind thoughts and 
prayers. (and I did not bring any goats home, much to my husband's relief!)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am glad she has no pain and that you got to visit. May God bless her!


----------

